# How many advertise their MHF membership?



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

As the title states, how many of you actually display on their motorhomes, a banner/poster/flag/sticker of some sort to show you are a subscriber/contributer to MHF, for others to see.

Over to you!

I'm in the 'I haven't done so, so far' brigade.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, stickers in the window & pennant.

I suspect that the majority who do have stickers/ pennants have been on rallies - they are normally easily available there. 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have a small diy "sticker" that I display when camped but so far, has never attracted the attention of any other members.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, I have my stickers in two windows.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Triangular sticker in top offside front window, so you can spot us and wave as you pass in the opposite direction.  

Small circular one in rear window so you can spot us and wave as you overtake (or at least know you've been overtaken by a fellow member.  )

As we were leaving at Granville last September, we were waved at by a MHF member (sorry, forgotten who it was  ), so it can work.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes a pennant sticker in the back window.just so you know you have been MHF'd, as I pass. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If they were easier to get hold of would be easier to display

Made a printed one and laminated it but find it obtrusive in the window 

Pennant shape probably better and one for outside use even better

Don't really want things stuck in the window

Never seen one on another van

Aldra


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I display my triangular one in my back window, but have yet to see another van with a sticker.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We had a pennant but it didn,t survive when we changed vans, so now made one to put in window when parked up. We got the pennant from Peterborough show. If you go on the forum about Bonfire meet you can download one off the reply from Kock and Rita  Margaret


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  Sorry Jock..


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We too have a triangular sticker in the back window but we've only had it since July when we rallied at the Shrewsbury show. We've never seen a sticker on another van either.


Chris


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I am with the " I would if I could people" , I dont know where to get a windscreen sticker from :? 
I started a thread ,,http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-115650-.html ,but did not get any reaction


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If I choose to go to a MHF rally, surely everyone there will be a member, so why would I need to display a sticker to confirm my fraternity?
If I no longer subscribe to MHF, do I have to return all stickers?
Do you get a membership discount for doing MHF's advertising for them?
I'm not over-keen having 'Hymer' emblazoned down each side of my van either for the same reason.

Anyone know where I can get a sticker with 'Sheep' on it? :roll:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the pennant shaped sticker in the nearside front windscreen. 

As far as I know, nobody has come up and said hello because of the sticker. Still I manage to meet plenty of good people and am quite happy to display the sticker as an advertisement for the site.   

Not sure how you can tell if people are waving because of the sticker or just doing the general motorhome wave. :? 

Sandy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No chance  .....we're far too unsociable :roll: 

PS. We don't go to France or Spain so have never actually seen one :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have had a sticker in front and rear windows for about 3 years.Only ever had one M.H.F member come up to me for a chat and that was in the queue for the tunnel.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

we would put one on if we had one
Jim


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i have loads of MHF stickers a £ each plus postage if any one wants one.

Dennis


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

This is where I got mine only last week when I renewed my membership.

Fuzion Concepts Ltd Trading as "Outdoor Bits"
483 Green Lanes
London
N13 4BS



2 x Motorhome Facts Sticker
- MHF Membership: Subscriber (£1.67) GM-013 £0.83 £1.67 


Harry


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

We have a badge in our driver's window. I should probably put one on the rear of the bus too.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, yes, pennant sticker on windscreen. never seen another one. :? 

Steve


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Front and back here too. Baaaaa for Mr Grumpy! Chasper.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I have a pennant in rear offside window, sometimes fly a flag but have to persuade John to tie it on the bike rack for me cos I can't reach.
Also have pennant in rear window of car so any motorhome i overtake knows why i am having a good look on the way past.
sometimes put spare pennant inside front window when using internal silver screens.
Have, apart from at rallies, spoken to Anne and Steve teensvan.
Some friends of ours, non members,met up with one of the moderators in Spain, don't know who though.
I am always willing to chat and will say hello to anyone with GB plates, mind you I say, Bon Jour, Bonna serra, whatever to others as well.
Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have one it the front window of the Harmony..now sold and left in...just bought another one for the new ( to us ) van, its just arrived so not had time to put it in yet 


Anne


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Pennant in the window. in two years working on a campsite we`ve only ever met one couple who are members ( or admit to be )  

John


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Sticker in window


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Got 2 yellow oval stickers mounted on the front of the wing mirrors. 

Have a laminated MHF sign which we display at Rallies etc & even fly the Flag along with our other flags. 

Oh and yes we now have a yellow flexible spring mounted hand that waves at you when we drive along :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Front and rear,

For those who do not have one.
Print , cut out and laminate.

Dave p


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have two stickers and a pennant and whilst in Calais Wupert came and introduced himself because he saw the sticker. 

Carol


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> . . .Not sure how you can tell if people are waving because of the sticker or just doing the general motorhome wave. :? Sandy


Perhaps we need to devise a special secret MHF wave so we can recognise one another.

:wave:

:hello2:

:salute:

:blob5:

:hello1:

:headbang:

:givemea:

:hathat40:

:hathat37:

ottytrain1:

:notworthy:

:tongue:

Or how about raising one trouserleg to the knee and waving leg out of window?

Oh, silly me, that would never be practical :roll:

. . . we probably mostly wear shorts when in the 'van . . . 
:crazy:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

From my experience of viewing the MHF rally at Lincoln Show, I can offer some useful tips on spotting MHF members.

Their lights will be extinguished by 9 pm at the latest.

There is usually a Zimmer frame parked outside the hab door during daylight hours.

If you are downwind, the strong smell of liniment will be a giveaway that these are indeed MHF members.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

You'll be there soon 747!! :roll: :wink: :lol: 

I show 2 triangles, one on lower offside windscreen, one in nearside bathroom window; plus 2 circular stickers on mirror mounts; plus laminated signs when on site or at rallies; plus a larger circular sticker in AuntieSandra's car; plus 2 lapel badges; I also have some A5 intro sheets and a few cards... Oh, and I have a MHF flag!! :roll: :wink: 8)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sticker in window last 5 years and had a magnetic poster made by vista print to put on front of van with our names and MHF on it, used it a few times on rallies. 

Have met 2 people using their window sticker and introduced ourselves to both. Funnily neither of them come on the forum. 

Mandy


----------

